# my new Album in the style of Chet Atkins



## Gadzby (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi everyone! 

I recorded some of my compositions in the style of the great Chet Atkins, with my 6118 Gretsch. 
It's now available on youtube : Golden Gate

Cheers from France,

Gadzby


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Really clean playing. I think the rag tune was my favorite. Very nice work!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah man!

LOVE Chet and Travis styles.

Well done.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great! I have the page bookmarked. First two toons were fun! Thanks. I will enjoy more later today...


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Just lovely

Thanks!!!


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice work !


----------



## Gadzby (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you all! I really appreciate that you've listened to my tunes.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Wonderful, thanks. For the tech-ignorant like me, please tell me how to buy your album. I clicked "subscribe" and got a message saying I subscribed. Does that help? Basic instructions are needed...I don't even use itunes though I'm now willing to start. My computer is 10 years old, uses Windows Vista Premium. Planning to get a replacement. I'd love to buy and burn your music to a CD,


----------

